# Best GPS/Navigation and Location Fix?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I recently noticed my location was way off and my GPS wouldn't lock on even after doing the Sense GPS fix (run Sense Rom, lock on, reboot into recovery and flash) before I flashed Thundershed v1.5 a while back. Anyways my question is...what is the best way to fix these GPS and location issues on AOSP Roms? I have always done the Sense fix, but it can be a pain in the butt when you have to do it all the time.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

hmm guess the only way is sense


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

There was a thread over on xda site about fixing the GPS lock on and make it more accurate. Go search over there and should find it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Wasn't this an issue with 1.5? Try flashing 1.4 instead.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pathcafe (Jul 22, 2011)

CC268 said:


> There was a thread over on xda site about fixing the GPS lock on and make it more accurate. Go search over there and should find it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This worked like a charm (using method 3, simple CWR flash of the newest patch)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21445323


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

pathcafe said:


> This worked like a charm (using method 3, simple CWR flash of the newest patch)
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=21445323


+1 for this fix.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys I will give it a shot in the next hour here


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

At first it didn't work, but I pulled the battery for 30 seconds and rebooted and worked perfectly!


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

how do you know which one is compatable for the phone?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

havy15 said:


> how do you know which one is compatable for the phone?


I did the latest one without the ssh or whatever its called

*Download the Google Specific No-SSL* v3.1 build here.

^^ that one


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

you just flashed it in CWM thats it right?


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

i tired doing the one you posted and flashed thro CWM and it still doesnt work


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

havy15 said:


> i tired doing the one you posted and flashed thro CWM and it still doesnt work


reboot and clear GPS cache?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

How do you clear gps cache

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

